# m3 style mirrors



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

who sells these mirrors for the b14
i have a 97 200sx and i want these mirrors 
i have seen them on ebay but im trying to get away from there as much as possible 

www.revtekmotorsports.com


mike


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

PM on AIM and i can get some for u


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

I bought a set off of ebay last week. They were shipped out the same day and will be here tomorrow. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I feel like the ones on EBAY are probably made by the same company that makes the ones that are sold in shops... but on ebay they are a lot cheaper...

just like the halo projectors, which on ebay run 110 bucks or so and in sites cost 180 or so


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

yea there are some things on ebay that dont look the same as what shops sell, but when it comes to the m3 mirrors they look good enough for me. i would seem to think they are the same as well.

i'll let you guy's know how they are when i get mine in tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the thing is, not many people trust ebay, i know i dont....something about it.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

yea i really don't either. I just took a wild shot on this one, and it's seeming to work out ok this time.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks alot guys 
ill AIM you when i see you on the illest

and let me know how those ebay ones turn out


www.revtekmotorsports.com


mike


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok, well I got my mirror's today and installed them in 30 minutes. Everything went flawless. The fitment of the base which attatches to the car is just a little off. The top corner facing the window is about 1/2 inch too wide., but that is easily modified which I will do when I paint the car in a few weeks.

The wiring instructions were basically useless, so I had to just figure it out on my own, which was painless.

The lights however, are bright. Way bright. and they are blue on top of that, so I know i'm going to get a ticket unless I change them.

They are very nice though other than the fitment of the base.

Well worth the money in my opinion.

[edit]

I will post pictures tomorrow. Day and night versions.

[/edit]


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks for the update now im really thinking of getting some 

thanks for the pics when you post then



www.revtekmotorsports.com


mike


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Glad to hear the mirrors fit well...while we are on the subject has anyone see the carbon fiber m3 mirrors? They used to be on ebay all the time but I didn't need them back them and now I can't find them


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, I'm pretty sure I can get the c/f look m3 mirrors. I'll find out later today and let you know.


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

how do you change the led's in the mirrors from blue to amber?


----------

